# Recall list for cat food



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone have the site which lists current cat food recalls? thanks,
Connie


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I used to work in retail and had sites I looked at for recalls for all reasons and ensure they were in place.

Best I could find was this site

Recalls By Brand


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good gref! I am glad that my cat food was not on their!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I found my hedgie food and dog food BRAND on there but it was only the canned spa select flavors so i have nothing to worry about i dont feed my dog or hedgie canned foods....PHEW!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

You will find every BRAND on this list, but that is just to click to lead to which formulas are on recall 

I apologize for not making that clear ^.^


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> You will find every BRAND on this list, but that is just to click to lead to which formulas are on recall
> 
> I apologize for not making that clear ^.^


Oh  Thank you for posting the list


----------

